# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντίο αντράκο μου!!!

## lagreco69

Πριν απο λιγες ωρες ανοιγοντας το καπακι απο την φωλια των lovebirds για να δω εαν οι νεοσσοι ειναι ενταξει, αντικρισα νεκρο τον πατερα τους επανω στα κορμακια τους. 


Ειχε σχεδον αγκαλιασει και τους τεσσερις νεοσσους του και με ερμητικα κλειστα τα ματακια του ειχε γειρει το κεφαλακι του επανω τους. 


Πιστευω οτι εφυγε ημερος, διπλα στα παιδια του, στα μικρα του που δεν θα προλαβαινε να τα δει να μεγαλωσουν. ετσι ηθελε να φυγει και αφησε την τελευταια του πνοη μαζι τους. 


Το αντρακο μου!! τον ειχα παρει απο ενα Pet shop το 2008 για να κανει παρεουλα στην ομορφη κοριτσαρα μου. την οποια ειχα παρει κανα δυο μηνες νωριτερα. 


Καποια στιγμη λοιπον παιρνοντας απο ενα Pet shop, ειδα τον αντρακο μου μεσα απο την τζαμαρια του καταστηματος μεσα σε ενα κλουβι αναμεσα σε δυο αλλα lovebirds, τα οποια ταιζε.. μια το ενα και μια το αλλο. ρωτησα την κυρια που ειχε το Pet εαν αυτος ο παπαγαλος στην μεση ειναι αρσενικος. 


Η κυρια μου απαντησε.. μα δεν τον βλεπεις τον ατιμο? κοκορας ειναι! αναμεσα σε δυο γυναικες καθεται.. η μια βλεπεις δεν του φτανει. 


Γελασα με τον τροπο που αναφεροταν η κυρια σε αυτον, κανοντας την αποφαση μου να τον παρω μαζι μου πιο ακομα πιο δυνατη. 


Ρωτησα για την ηλικια του και η κυρια μου ειπε οτι ειναι αγνωστη.. περιπου τριων με τεσσαρων χρονων υπεθετε, αλλα και παλι δεν ηταν κατι το σιγουρο. 


Αποφασισα λοιπον να τον παρω μαζι μου και μου τον εβαλε στο τυπικο χαρτινο κουτακι που βαζουν τα πτηνα και ξεκινησαμε για το σπιτι.  


Φτανοντας εκει τον εβαλα αμεσως μαζι με την θηλυκια.. δεν ηξερα καν τι ειναι η καραντινα τοτε.. μιλαμε ακομα για το 2008, ελαχιστη εως καθολου η εμπειρια μου και τα λαθη τοτε γινοντουσαν το ενα μετα το αλλο. 


Για να μην πολυλογω.. γιατι θα μπορουσα να γραψω ημερες ολοκληρες για αυτον. 

Αντρακο μου θα μου λειψεις απιστευτα πολυ!! περασαμε απο διαφορα σταδια μεσα στα χρονια που περασαν. με εμαθε.. μου εδειξε πως να συμπεριφερομαι σε μια φτερωτη ψυχουλα, με εμαθε πολλα πραγματα για το ειδος του και τον ευχαριστω απο καρδιας για αυτο.  


Ειχαμε την πλακα μας, τις διαφωνιες μας, τα δαγκωματα μας.. εγω εαν και το ηθελα! δεν τον ειχα δαγκωσει ποτε. 


Να εισαι καλα εκει που πας αντρακο μου!! θα σε σκεφτομαι παντα. ελπιζω να περασες καλα μαζι μου, εκανα οτι καλυτερο μπορουσα. 


Δεν του αρεσαν καθολου οι φωτογραφιες, ισως γιατι κατα βαθος ηξερε τι ασχημοφατσα ηταν.  :Happy: 

Καποιες παλαιοτερες. 







Ειχε και αγαπημενο τραγουδι, του αρεσε να χορευει με το σφυριγμα του Axl rose στο τραγουδι patience. 





Μου λειπεις ηδη απιστευτα πολυ!!! 


Ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα σου!! κοντα στον δημιουργο μας. 

Καλο σου ταξιδι φιλε!

----------


## panoss

Λυπάμαι πολύ φίλε μου.. Είναι πολύ οδυνηρό να χάνεις τον φιλαράκο σου..

Και πάλι λυπάμαι πολύ αλλά καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις...

----------


## jk21

> Ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα σου!! κοντα στον δημιουργο μας. 
> 
> Καλο σου ταξιδι φιλε!

----------


## NIKOSP

Λυπαμαι δημητρη....καλο ταξιδι να εχει...

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Λυπάμαι πολύ, κρίμα τον γλυκούλι.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λυπαμαι παρα μα παρα πολυ Δημητρη, για τον αντρακο σου! καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις.. πραγματικα κριμα! καλο ταξιδι να εχει η ομορφη ψυχουλα!  :sad:

----------


## BillMat

Λυπάμαι Δημήτρη  :sad: 

 :Sick0004: 

Αυτή η τελευταία εικόνα που περιέγραψες ήταν κάπως...

----------


## panagiotis k

Λυπάμαι πολύ Δημήτρη !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Peri27

.. πολυ λυπαμαι .. ας ειναι καλα εκει που πηγε ... ποσο στοργικος ομως ακομη και τελευταια στιγμη ... ας αναπαυτει  :Sick0004:

----------


## vasilakis13

Λυπάμαι πολύ Δημήτρη,ας αναπαυθεί η ψυχή του

----------


## xarhs

:sad: 

ρε δημητρη λυπαμαι πολυ ρε φιλε...... κριμα ο καημενος.

αυτες οι απωλειες να μην υπηρχαν ρε παιδι μου............ 

ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα του

----------


## geog87

Κριμα ρε Μητσαρα...σιγουρα ηταν πολυ τυχερο το πουλακι που ειχε εσενα να το φροντιζεις...

----------


## Steliosan

:Sick0004:  Λυπαμαι πολυ σιγουρα για οσο διαστημα ηταν κοντα σου θα περνουσε ζωη χαρισαμενη και εκει που θα πηγε σιγουρα θα εχει να λεει τα καλυτερα για σενα.

----------


## VASSILIOS

Λυπαμαι Δημητρη. :sad:  Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι του προσφορες οτι καλυτερο και ''εφυγε'' ευτυχισμενος.

----------


## teo24

Ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα....και να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ακομα εκει τριγυριζει,ποτε δεν θα ''φυγει'' μακρυα απ την οικογενεια του...

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι πολυ Δημητρη για τον μικρο! Ευχομαι να εισαι καλα εσυ και να περασουν κι αλλα πουλακια οπως περασε αυτο στα χερια σου!

----------


## olga

Δημητρη λυπαμαι πολυ...

----------


## mai_tai

Κριμα ...-Λυπαμαι πολυ Δημητρη-ειμαι σιγουρος-οσο εζησε κοντασου  περασε τελεια!Εφυγε κ αφησε εργο πισω του...-να εχεις να τον θυμασαι!

----------


## Gardelius

Φιλαράκι. λυπάμαι...

Είσαι πολύ τυχερός που τον είχες αλλα και αυτός, είσαι από τις καλύτερες παρέες!

Σίγουρα από εκεί θα σε βλέπει και θα χαμογελάει.

----------


## saxo_29

Λυπάμαι πολύ Δημήτρη. Καλο ταξιδι και καλες πτησεις Αντρακο!!

----------


## Vasso

Τι όμορφα λόγια!!!!!
Ας είναι καλά εκεί που πήγε..... και εσύ να είσαι γερός να τον θυμάσαι!!!!

----------


## xristina_konta

Λυπαμαι πολυ Δημητρη...Ας ειναι καλα εκει που πηγε η ψυχουλα του......

----------


## YELLOW

Δημητρη λυπαμαι πολυ φιλε , μας τσακισες μς την περιγραφη , να εισαι ομως χαρουμενος για ολες τις στιγμες αυτα τα 5 χρονια που του χαρισες και σου χαρισε !! και μην ξεχνας σου αφησε και την ....συνεχεια του και εκει πρεπει να εστιασεις τωρα . Δυστυχως θα εχουμε και χαρες και λυπες και ειναι νομιζω λιγο  ανακουφιση  να τις μοιραζεσαι με αλλους ..

----------


## pasxalis

Λυπάμαι πολύ δημήτρη σκέψου όμως ότι μαζί σου πέρασε καλά και ήταν ασφαλής πολύ σημαντικό για αυτόν.

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα Δημήτρη! Λυπάμαι πολύ, ας αναπαυθεί η ψυχούλα του ...
Αυτό που πιστεύω είναι κάπως παρηγορητικό είναι ότι σου άφησε πίσω του πολλά μικρά που έχουν ένα κομμάτι του μέσα τους...!

----------


## johnakos32

Κριμα Δημητρη πολυ κριμα περασε αρκετα χρονια μαζι σου ευχαριστα εκανε παιδακια και πιστευω ευχαριστηθηκε πολυ μαζι σου , μην στεναχωριεσε πλεον δεν αλλαζει κατι αγκαλιασε τα παιδια του σαν να σου λεει εγω φευγω τωρα παω να πεταξω ψηλα σου αφηνω ετουτα σαν εμενα ειναι ,να τα προσεχεις και εσυ και εγω απο επανω , εζησε τισ τελευταιες του στιγμες με τα μικρα του τι να κανουμε τσι ειναι η ζωη  .λυπαμαι

----------


## Anastasis

Κριμα Δημητρη λιπαμε

----------


## Sandra

Δημήτρη πραγματικά λυπάμαι πάντως πιστεύω ότι ήταν καλότυχο το πουλάκι πρέπει να πέρασε πάρα πολύ καλά μαζί σου!!!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

Δημήτρη μπορώ να φανταστώ τι πόνος είναι αυτός. Ας είναι αναπαυμένη η ψυχούλα του και ας θυμάσαι πάντα τις στιγμές που περάσατε μαζί. Σφίγγεται η καρδιά μου όταν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, μα ποιός μπορεί να τα βάλει με τη μοίρα.

Λυπάμαι πολύ φίλε!

----------


## xrisam

Λυπάμαι πολύ, να αναπαυτεί η ψυχούλα του. Μα τι έγινε πολλές απώλειες ρε παιδία :sad:

----------


## mariakappa

Λυπάμαι Δημητρη μου.Αυτος εφυγε αλλα η θυμηση του θα μεινει για παντα.

----------


## luminosa

:sad:    Νασαι καλά να τον θυμάσαι...

----------


## Eliccaios

Δημητρι εστιασε στους απογονουν που αφησε μονο και μονο που κα8οταν απο πανο τους τα λεει ολα δεν μπορο να πω κτ αλλο συγγινι8ικα πολυ γτ εχω περασει και εγω απο πολλα τετια κι εμενα πριν κανα 2μηνο πε8ανε ο σκιουρος ειμασταν σαν ενα και οταν ειδα οτι δεν εβγαινε απο την φολια του το καταλαβα  αμεσος...  :Sick0004:

----------

